# Uplay Spiele Datein einfach auf anderen PC mit gleichem Account kopieren?



## pixel85 (17. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mehrere Spiele von Uplay auf meinen Laptop herunterladen und die Spiele Datein einfach auf meinen Desktop PC kopieren.
(Wie) ist das möglich?

Danke.


----------



## Shona (17. November 2014)

Soviel ich von Uplay weiss ist das nicht möglich, zumindest hab ich es selbst nie geschafft das Uplay es dann als "installiert" ansieht.


----------

